# Is my rat being bullied?



## Lyubvi (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there, I'm a new rat owner and I have two female rats.

Abby I got first and after a few days her and I became good friends, but I knew she needed a rat companion, so I got Gale. I introduced them in a neutral place, but Gale has always been the dominant of the two. 

It seems like the dominance proving never ended, because Gale is always grooming Abby aggressively, and flipping her over on her back every time they 'play'. This wouldn't send me a red flag but Abby squeeks constantly pretty much any time they 'play'. Now I've read tons of places I shouldn't worry about fighting unless blood is being drawn, but what about being bullied?!

I just don't know how to tell if Abby likes Gale or not, sometimes they sleep together, but sometimes they dont... and Gale never really did take to me, I have a lot of trouble getting her to trust me.

I don't know if this has anything to do with it... but Abby's kinda chubby and snatches food from me when Gale takes food gently, and a lot of times they scuffle after food distribution.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Did you go through the whole introduction process with separate cages and interchanging the rats between cages to let them get used to each other's scents and all that? I believe when you just introduce them very quickly, fighting and bullying like this happens because their introductions are so sudden.

With the scuffles over food, using two separate food bowls might help.


----------



## Lyubvi (Mar 19, 2012)

I didn't do anything with separate cages, just introduced them in neutral territory and let them explore each other there for a bit first.

If that's the problem, is there a way to fix this!? I really dont want my rat to be bullied, and they don't FIGHT ever.

i am on the verge of getting rid of the bully


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Going through the proper introduction process would help definitely. They would both be less stressed out, and that would be the same for you!
The dominance proving can go on for a really long time honestly. Some rats want to keep reminding the others.

http://www.ratfanclub.org/newrat.html - Introduction Guide


----------



## Lyubvi (Mar 19, 2012)

its been months, wont it be too late for that?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I'd feed the submissive one first and give the bully one a firm no/gently flip her on her back and groom her belly when i saw her being a bully. sounds like a normal alpha rat


----------



## Lyubvi (Mar 19, 2012)

ty i'll try that 

i'm a little reluctant to put them in the same cage again. i'll see if i can 'reintroduce' them.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

My apologies, it sounded like you had just had them for a few days. In that case, not sure if re-introducing them would help all that much, but it wouldn't hurt anything I'm sure.


----------



## Lyubvi (Mar 19, 2012)

sorry, i should have specified. thanks for all your help!


----------

